# tube down my throat test???!!!!!!!!!



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi Everyone, I have a question and wondered if anyone might be able to calm my fears a little. My Dr. thinks I have a bad case of reflux and is sending me for a test with an ENT where the put a tube down your throat and take pictures. Im told that they spray the back of your throat with something first. I have such a history of panic attacks and I am scared to death of this spray stuff and feeling like I am choking to death. If you have GERD, can that cause pain when talking and swallowing? I have never heard of such a thing! I always thought it was just a burning sensation. The strange thing is that sometimes my throat feels ok and other times it is really bad, and I seem to choke when I talk. I really must be going crazy!!!!!!! Thanks to anyone who can help me. Jody


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

ANYONE???????????


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Dear Jody - It sounds like the test your doctor is talking about is an endoscopy. Normally, patients are sedated for this test in addition to having the throat spray. I had this test done about two years ago. I was given a medicine via IV to relax me, then they sprayed the stuff in my throat, and then they injected some type of anesthesia in my IV and I was out for about 20 minutes while they put the tube down my esophagus. When I revived it was all over and they had me walk into another room and sit in a chair while the doctor talked briefly about the preliminary results. Then I went home and slept for the rest of the day! I hope this reassures you - of the different GI tests I've had, this was about the least uncomfortable because I was drugged! And I do have trouble with panicking during medical tests/exams!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

They were just showing a program last night on PBS about fiberoptics and showed an endoscopy. It was absolutely fascinating. I was sure that was what your doctor had planned. Hope it goes well for you.Mark


----------



## alijay (Apr 29, 2004)

I also had this test done a couple of years ago. As Maria pointed out, they do put you under for the whole thing. In fact, I remember seeing the doctor come into the room, and the next thing I knew, I was in recovery. I didn't even think they had done the scope yet! I don't remember feeling any ill effects from it (except that I was hungry because you can't eat beforehand). I went home afterwards and slept the rest of the day as well.I hope these posts ease your mind somewhat. I know I was a little nervous before I went, but I was lucky because my father had been through it a couple of times before me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This is a common test.If you are really anxious they can knock you out for it. Some people do tolerate this sort of thing while awake, others do not.The big things they are looking for is how badly damaged is the esophagus (bad GERD over time can really damage the esophagus, so they like to check that out) they can also look at the stomach for ulcers and that sort of thing.How much damage there is may alter what treatments they want to use to control it. If it is infrequent enough and mild enough that you don't have much damage that is different than if you are really starting to get into trouble (like if you just need Maalox or need something like Nexium...that sort of thing).K.


----------



## j9n (Sep 13, 2003)

I just had mine done last week and I was diagnosed with GERD, ulcer on my esophagus and gastritis! I was so panicked before too. I told them when I went in and they gave me a higher dose of sedatives. The spray isn't bad it just tastes funny and it bubbles. She told me not to breath while she sprayed so you wont cough. After they gave me the sedative I could care less what they were doing!! I really dont remember much about the whole thing and did not feel a thing. It was over very quickly too. Afterwards I went home and slept for hours.


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks everyone,After work yesterday, i ended up going over to the ER because the pain was getting pretty bad. It wasnt an endoscopy that I had there but they sprayed some awful stuff in my nose and then went through ny nose and peeked in my throat with a very tiny tube. I was awake and sitting up for the whole thing. I'm really glad i went because it showed i have an ulcerated left vocal cord and lots of inflamation. I will stilll keep my other ENT apt on the 12th. In the mean time they doubled my protonix and Zantac and told me not to talk!! yeah right!! If it doesnt clear itself up, I will have to have a quick surgery where they repair it. The ENT ant the ER says this is caused from reflux...although I dont have any stomach problems from it. I have never heard of such a thing. I have been eating tons of popsicles which really help. Thanks to all who answered. Jody


----------

